# Squirrel Season



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just 3 weeks from today!!!! went out and shot the .22 today and boy is it ready... I was plinking groups the size of quaters at 60 yds... so Im ready for it... watch out bushy-tails here I come!!!


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

heck yea i am ready for it


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been chomping at the bit since season went out last year. These next 18 days will feel like forever. I suppose that if I get out and scout around some time will fly by much quicker.... !#


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

can't wait to eat some fried squirrel n some of my mom's squirrel gravy and mashed taters!  !#


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Same hear . I am going to try a new recipe for squirrl this year. After boiling but in a beer an pancake mix. I hear it is a good one.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

You guy's are making me hungry. Mom's squirrel Gravy and mash taters, MMMMMMM ! ! !

Now what's this with the Beer and Pancake mix?  
Do you boill the squirrel just a little and then batter and fry? 

When I boil squirrels the meat usually falls off the bone with young squirrels.
Have any of you tried the squirrel casserole recipe from Ted's Kill it and Grill it book. That is some right tastey stuff and it works great on wabbit too.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I love the fact that in the early season the leaves on the trees make stalking easier. Plus, the squirrels are not yet "educated". However, I hate the heat and mosquitos in the swampy areas I hunt. I can't help it, I'll be out there doused in Deepwoods Off, covered head to toe in camo, and sweating like a butcher.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this will be my second year hunting, probably start in the woods in october after fishing season. my ??? is how long do you boil the squirrel


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill be plucking them off the back deck


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> this will be my second year hunting, probably start in the woods in october after fishing season. my ??? is how long do you boil the squirrel


Usually about 2 hours to have the meat fall off the bones. Young squirrels won't take that long and some older ones may take longer. Anyway I'll either make a casserole or I'll add bbq sauce and some worceterfire sauce and have pulled squirrel sandwiches.......


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, Just 9 more days.... !# !# !# !# !# !# Limit !


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

thinking about going squirrel hunting this season.

few q's

how much meat can you even get off of a average size squirrel?

bag limit is only 6...correct?

are they easy to clean?

any other advice?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Hummel said:


> thinking about going squirrel hunting this season.
> 
> few q's
> 
> ...



Well, You can get 5 good pieces from a squirrel if you head shoot them with a rimfire rifle. You can also get the same 5 if you use a shotgun. Those pieces are all four legs and the back. I don't mess with the ribs, as there is nothin much on them. Fox squirrels are a bit larger than the grey squirrel so naturally you will get more meat from a fox squirrel. Yes, 6 is the daily limit in Ohio. Are they easy to clean? That's a yes and no. Yes they are easy to clean once you learn how, and no if you get a big Fox squirrel and the body temp has cooled way down. Those fox squirrels can be quite tough to get the hide off of them. I was taught a long time ago how to skin a squirrel so it is quite easy for me to do. I have some friends that really never got the hang of it. Those guys can make a mess of one real quick to where it has so much hair on it you would wonder if it had been skinned at all. LOL I don't think I can describe the method I use so that you would understand, but I'll try... I'm sure there are a lot of hunters that use this method. I start by of cutting at the base of the tail but don't cut it off and then you cut a small patch up its backside so that you have enough hide to put your foot on the tial and flap. You must get your foot in as close to the back on the flap so that when you pull on the back legs the tail doesn't pull off. While pulling on the back legs, the hide and tail that is under your foot will start to peel away over the chest and front legs. at that point you will need to get a finger in by the elbow and pull the front leg out. do the same with the other front leg. now while still standing on that flap and tail section slip a finger under the hide of one of the back legs and then do the same with the other hand and back leg and pull the hide up like your peeling off its pants. I stop before I pull him all the way out and then cut his head off snip the two front paws off then i'll pull off the hide at the back ankles and snip off the feet at the ankles. If I don't have shears to do the snipping with I usually beak the bones at the wrists and ankles before I start to cutting at the tail. I know this all seems long and complicated but if you could watch someone who uses this method it is really quite quick, clean and easy. Of course after this, you still have to gut it and then cut into the 5 pieces I mentioned. I guess the last bit of advise would be, Have fun man.... 

Try this. http://members.localnet.com/~nickdd/


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

here is the method flthednut is talking about http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=30&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bigun said:


> here is the method flthednut is talking about http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=30&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


WOW, thats a whole lot easier than my method. im going to try that.


----------

